# Handbook on The Steam Engine by Haeder & Powles



## django (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules (I'm sure you moderators will chastise me if I am) but several years ago I was given a pristine copy of the Handbook on the steam engine by Haeder & Powles which was published well over 100 years ago but at the time really was THE book on state-of-the-art design/construction and techincal aspects of steam engines and boilers when steam was king. This book is now out of Copyright and I have now made it available by using a high quality scanner and transfering these images to CD. This book is a must for any designer/builder or enthusiast. If you are interested in purchasing a copy (at cost to me) either PM keep a look out on EBAY.

 Cheers Paul


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 16, 2009)

You might want to search Google Books, you can download it as a .pdf file for free there.

 Ron


----------



## Kermit (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't want to seem rude, but I was wondering about that.


There are three copies available as pdf's for a free download from google books. One 1893, one 1896, and one from 1902. Seems each edition added a few more pages.


----------



## django (Oct 16, 2009)

You're right Ron but it doesn't have any diagrams which really defeats the object doesn't it?


----------



## Kermit (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not sure which book you are looking at. perhaps you are refering to the *'text only' version*. The three books have pictures and drawings on just about every other page. I have built a personal library of sorts with the pdf's from google books. I've got about 50 printed out and hole punched and placed in binders, with a few hundred more to go. I should be finished printing them in about 2 more years.  ;D


Kermit


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 16, 2009)

Meant no offense, just pointing it out. Your right Kermit, I download lots of books from there. I don't know if I'll ever get read them all. :big: :big: :big:


 Ron


----------



## django (Oct 17, 2009)

You're right Ron! there's a wasted evening for ya :wall: :wall: Rof} Rof}


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 17, 2009)

Paul:
 when you get a change post an intro with a little background about yourself in the welcome area. 
Selling digital copies of stuff can be tough because as the folks have pointed out there is many volumes and sources for free downloads. you may get a few takers who have a dial-up connection or realize they can buy several hours work of research for a few bucks. 
since you opened yourself to a teaching moment.


> I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules (I'm sure you moderators will chastise me if I am)


Anything for sale, trade, or wanted to buy,or trade for, should be posted in the buy sell /trade /area. 
Tin


----------



## Bernd (Oct 17, 2009)

Kermit,

Went to Google Books. I couldn't find the .pdf version. All I found was that you can buy the book. How does one go about finding the .pdf version for download.

Thanks.

Bernd


----------



## Kermit (Oct 17, 2009)

Try this.  Look in the upper right corner for the word *PDF* The link should take you directly to the book.


http://books.google.com/books?id=1z...s=0&as_maxy_is=&as_brr=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false



Kermit


----------



## Bernd (Oct 18, 2009)

Worked for me Kermit. Got it downloaded and saved.

Thanks a million.

Bernd

Nice books. Wound up downloading a few more. Now all I need to do is get a new printer cartridge and a box of paper to print the books out.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Kermit, I got it too :bow: On dial-up :big: Took about 2 hours.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 18, 2009)

just downloaded myself added to my E-book library. Phil you really need to think about DSL took less than 5 minutes.
Tin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 18, 2009)

Google is working on a printing machine that'll print out (m)any of their scanned books for something like $10. Here's a link from Sept.

*Google Books: On-Demand Paperbacks Printed From Digital Library*

*Google Lets You Custom-Print Millions of Public Domain Books*

I purchased a couple from book e-tailers on eBay for $10-ish, saves me from sitting in front of a puter while browsing the book 

Mike


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tin you are right about DSL for any number of reasons. But remember I only took the same 5 minutes that you did in typing in the necessary commands. Two hours later I came back to the computer and there it is. Meanwhile, I have the advantage that I don't need to go to the phone to answer those pesky telemarketers, or worse annoying relatives looking for some free favors  :big: :big: :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 18, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Google is working on a printing machine that'll print out (m)any of their scanned books for something like $10.


Great, now if they'd only fix this book, by actually _scanning_ the plans that are folded up in the back cover...
http://www.google.com/books?id=h09DAAAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&lr=#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## shoey51 (Dec 4, 2010)

Do I have to be loged into Google to download as I dont see the PDF button 

cheers Graham


----------



## kjk (Dec 4, 2010)

The availability of books on Google varies by country. If you don't see the PDF download when you look up the book, there are other sources:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/42715296/A-Handbook-on-the-Steam-Engine-1902-From-www-jgokey-com

is one. Try searching scribd for "steam engine" or other relevant terms and see what you get.


----------

